# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Կինոսանտա 4

## մարիօ

Թերևս չորրորդ Կինոսանտան։ 
Խաղի կանոնները. էս թեմայում մինչև փետրվարի 12-ը արձագանքում են էն մարդիկ, ովքեր կուզենան մասնակցել ու ինձ անձնական նամակով մի ֆիլմ են ուղարկում իրենց ընտրությամբ, ամսի 12-ին իրենց առաջարկած ֆիլմի փոխարեն բոլորը ստանում են մեկ այլ ֆիլմ ուրիշ մասնակցի առաջարկածներից, բայց չեն իմանում, թե ումից: Որոշում ենք ժամանակահատված, որի ընթացքում բոլորը կնայեն իրենց նվեր ֆիլմերն ու ռեվյու, կարծիքներ, մտքեր գրեն, ինչու չէ՝ փորձեն գուշակել, թե ով է իրենց Սանտան: 

Ռեվյուները ցանկալի է գրվեն ըստ ընդունված ստանդարտի(ֆիլմի պոստերը, տեղեկատվություն հեղինակների, ռեժիսորի, դերասանական կազմի ու ռեյտինգների մասին ու կարծիք)։ Ընթացքում ֆիլմերի քննարկումներ ու կարծիքների փոխանակում կանենք, նոր ֆիլմեր կբացահայտենք։

Ով կուզի մասնակցել, հաջորդ գրառումներում խնդրում եմ գրել ու արդեն կարող եք ֆիլմ ուղարկել, եթե նույնիսկ 5 հոգի էլ մասնակցի կանենք ժող:  :Wink:  Խնդրում եմ մասնակցության դեպքում անպայման թեմայում գրեք, որ բոլոր մասնակիցներն իմանան։ 
Մի խնդրանք էլ՝ մի ուղարկեք ֆիլմեր, որոնք շատ հայտնի են ու հավանականություն կա, որ մասնակիցը նայած կլինի, հետո ստիպված պիտի փոխենք կամ ֆիլմը կամ սանտային։ 
Առաջին, երկրորդ և երրորդ կինոսանտաների ընթացքը տեսնելու համար կարող եք նայել այստեղ, ասյտեղ կամ այստեղ։

----------

Cassiopeia (06.02.2017), insider (06.02.2017), John (06.02.2017), Sky (06.02.2017), Աթեիստ (06.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (06.02.2017), Տրիբուն (06.02.2017)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մասնակցում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Մուշու

Ես ուզում եմ, ֆիլմ գտնեմ հաստատ կմասնակցեմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես էլ։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մասնակցում եմ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

+1

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## Sky

Ես էլ )) 
+1

----------


## insider

Ես էլ ներկա

----------


## Յոհաննես

փլյուս ռաս

----------


## John

Տարածքում եմ

----------


## մարիօ

Էլի նույն մարդկանցով հավաքվեցինք։ Նոր մարդիկ միանան գոնե։  :Sad:

----------


## Մուշու

Գրե՞նք  ֆեյսբուքում :/

----------


## մարիօ

> Գրե՞նք  ֆեյսբուքում :/


Ես ապաակտիվացած եմ, եթե ժամանակ ունես, խմբում գրի, մարդ ես՝ միանան։

----------


## Մուշու

Վաղը կգրեմ

----------

մարիօ (07.02.2017)

----------


## Quyr Qery

+))

----------


## Marcus

Ես էլ ))

----------


## Smokie

Ես էլ :Pioneer:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես ուզում եմ մասնակցել, բայց, ճիշտն ասած, վախենում եմ: Համարյա համոզված եմ, որ ստիպված եմ լինելու նայել, թե ոնց են երկու սևուսպիտակ հոգի ժամուկես լուռ քայում գնացքի գծերով, կամ թե ոնց ա կորեացի տարօրինակ պատանյակը համեստ նստում սեփական քեռու դիակի կողքին, հետո մի պատառ կծում-ուտում դիակից, հետո էլի համեստ նստում, կամ թե ոնց ա հարևանի անչափահաս տղայի հետ հետ մանկուց սեքս անել ուզեցող կին-ատամնատեխնիկը երեկոյան տառապում խղճի խայթից ու զուգահեռ Բրամս լսում: Չեմ ասում, որ չէի նայի, բայց խաղի շրջանակում՝ հաստատ չէ: 2010+ բլոկբաստեր կինոսանտա արեք՝ թեթև-մեթև, ժամանցային, միանամ:

----------

Արէա (09.02.2017), Տրիբուն (09.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ուզում եմ մասնակցել, բայց, ճիշտն ասած, վախենում եմ: Համարյա համոզված եմ, որ ստիպված եմ լինելու նայել, թե ոնց են երկու սևուսպիտակ հոգի ժամուկես լուռ քայում գնացքի գծերով, կամ թե ոնց ա կորեացի տարօրինակ պատանյակը համեստ նստում սեփական քեռու դիակի կողքին, հետո մի պատառ կծում-ուտում դիակից, հետո էլի համեստ նստում, կամ թե ոնց ա հարևանի անչափահաս տղայի հետ հետ մանկուց սեքս անել ուզեցող կին-ատամնատեխնիկը երեկոյան տառապում խղճի խայթից ու զուգահեռ Բրամս լսում: Չեմ ասում, որ չէի նայի, բայց խաղի շրջանակում՝ հաստատ չէ: 2010+ բլոկբաստեր կինոսանտա արեք՝ թեթև-մեթև, ժամանցային, միանամ:


Տենց չի: Նայի նախորդ կինոսանտաները, տես ինչ բազմազան կինոներ են: Իսկ բլոկբաստերները սենց թե նենց նայում ենք էլի, դրանց համար կինոսանտա անելու կարիք չկա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .. 2010+ բլոկբաստեր կինոսանտա արեք՝ թեթև-մեթև, ժամանցային, միանամ:


Պաչիկ քեզ ․․․ ես էլ գիտեի մենակ ես եմ էս խելքին։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...Իսկ բլոկբաստերները սենց թե նենց նայում ենք էլի, դրանց համար կինոսանտա անելու կարիք չկա:


Հա՞ ․․․․ Doctor Strange-ը նայե՞լ ես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա՞ ․․․․ Doctor Strange-ը նայե՞լ ես:


Չէ, բայց ինձ ձեր արշինով մի չափեք  :Jpit:  ես ահավոր քիչ եմ կինո նայում աշխարհի բնակչության համեմատ:

----------


## Հայկօ

Դե լավ, ուրեմն +1:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, բայց ինձ ձեր արշինով մի չափեք  ես ահավոր քիչ եմ կինո նայում աշխարհի բնակչության համեմատ:


Բա ի՞նչ ես նայել վերջին բլոքբաստերներից, հըլա մի կիսվի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա ի՞նչ ես նայել վերջին բլոքբաստերներից, հըլա մի կիսվի։


Էրեկ Arrival-ն եմ նայել, գրել էի համապատասխան թեմայում

----------


## Ծայրահեղ

խաղում եմ։բայց լավ ծանոթ չեմ խաղին,կանոններին

----------


## Մուշու

> խաղում եմ։բայց լավ ծանոթ չեմ խաղին,կանոններին


Կաղի կանոները թեմայի սկզբում գրված են, եթե որևէ բան անհասկանալի լինի, գրեք կբացատրենք մեծ սիրով  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էրեկ Arrival-ն եմ նայել, գրել էի համապատասխան թեմայում


Arrival-ը բլոքբասթեր չի, այլմոլորակայինների այցելության այլընտրանքային պրեզենտացիայա, ու ինձ թվում ա ահագին լավ ա արած։ Նոր բան կար մեջը․ այլմոլորակայինները հեչ մեր պես չեն, կոմունիկացիան խիստ տարբերվում մեր համար ըմբռնելի ձևերից, իրանք չեն էկել մեզ ուտելու, ոչ էլ ավարիա են տվել մեր մոտերքում։ 

Միակ հավայի պահը կինոյի աղջկա Վանգա-Նոստրադամուսային խաղերն էին, էն էլ առանձնապես պատկերը չեն փչացնում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Arrival-ը բլոքբասթեր չի, այլմոլորակայինների այցելության այլընտրանքային պրեզենտացիայա, ու ինձ թվում ա ահագին լավ ա արած։ Նոր բան կար մեջը․ այլմոլորակայինները հեչ մեր պես չեն, կոմունիկացիան խիստ տարբերվում մեր համար ըմբռնելի ձևերից, իրանք չեն էկել մեզ ուտելու, ոչ էլ ավարիա են տվել մեր մոտերքում։ 
> 
> Միակ հավայի պահը կինոյի աղջկա Վանգա-Նոստրադամուսային խաղերն էին, էն էլ առանձնապես պատկերը չեն փչացնում։


Բլոքբասթեր ա, բա ինչ զիբիլ ա: Բլոքբասթերն էլ ո՞նց ես սահմանում: Վրան լիքը փող ա թափած, փողն էլ լրիվ հետ ա գալիս: Ընդունում եմ, որ կոմունիկացայի պահը նորույթ էր, բայց կատարումն էնքան վատն էր հենց էդ Վանգա-Նոստրադամուսային խաղերի պատճառով ու պլյուս հանդիսատեսին լրիվ դեբիլի տեղ դնելով: Դե էլ չասեմ, ինչպես միշտ Ամերիկան պուպուշ ա, մնացածը քըխ են հռետորաբանությունն էր:

----------

Quyr Qery (10.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բլոքբասթեր ա, բա ինչ զիբիլ ա: Բլոքբասթերն էլ ո՞նց ես սահմանում: Վրան լիքը փող ա թափած, փողն էլ լրիվ հետ ա գալիս: Ընդունում եմ, որ կոմունիկացայի պահը նորույթ էր, բայց կատարումն էնքան վատն էր հենց էդ Վանգա-Նոստրադամուսային խաղերի պատճառով ու պլյուս հանդիսատեսին լրիվ դեբիլի տեղ դնելով: Դե էլ չասեմ, ինչպես միշտ Ամերիկան պուպուշ ա, մնացածը քըխ են հռետորաբանությունն էր:


47 միլիոն փող են ծախսել վրեն, Բյուր, հաշվի մուֆթայա, էսօրվա չափանիշներով։ Բայց համո եմ, մոտ 100 միլլիոն փող ա բերել արդեն ու 8.1 ռեյտինգ IMDb-ում։ Համոզեցիր, բլոքբասթեր ա, բայց զիբիլ մի ասա։ Զիբիլ էն քո սիրած Լոբսթերն ա։ :Tongue:

----------

Անվերնագիր (09.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 47 միլիոն փող են ծախսել վրեն, Բյուր, հաշվի մուֆթայա, էսօրվա չափանիշներով։ Բայց համո եմ, մոտ 100 միլլիոն փող ա բերել արդեն ու 8.1 ռեյտինգ IMDb-ում։ Համոզեցիր, բլոքբասթեր ա, բայց զիբիլ մի ասա։ Զիբիլ էն քո սիրած Լոբսթերն ա։


Զիբիլ ա, բա ինչ ա: Ես հլա չեմ տեսել նենց բլոքբասթեր, որ զիբիլ չլինի: Թե դու գիտես, ասա տեղը: Լոբսթերը զիբիլ չի, ընտիրագույն ֆիլմ ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (10.02.2017)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կռիվ մի արեք, երկուսն էլ զիբիլ են :ՃՃ

----------

LisBeth (09.02.2017), Quyr Qery (10.02.2017), Արէա (09.02.2017), Հայկօ (09.02.2017), Վիշապ (05.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...Ես հլա չեմ տեսել նենց բլոքբասթեր, որ զիբիլ չլինի..


Հա ճիշտ ա, դու էն Հայկօ-ի ասած կինոներն ես նայում սեռական ոտնձգության ենթարկված կորեացի ընգնավոր նապաստակի մասին։

----------

Անվերնագիր (09.02.2017), Վիշապ (05.03.2017)

----------


## anslov

> Կաղի կանոները թեմայի սկզբում գրված են, եթե որևէ բան անհասկանալի լինի, գրեք կբացատրենք մեծ սիրով


Ինձ անհասկանալի մնաց, թե ֆիլմ ուղարկողը ինքն է որոշու՞մ, թե մասնակիցներից ում է հասցեագրված ֆիլմը

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես հլա չեմ տեսել նենց բլոքբասթեր, որ զիբիլ չլինի:


Հեսա կռիվ եմ անելու  :Goblin: :

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ինձ անհասկանալի մնաց, թե ֆիլմ ուղարկողը ինքն է որոշու՞մ, թե մասնակիցներից ում է հասցեագրված ֆիլմը


Հատուկ ծրագիր կա, դա է պատահականության սկզբունքով ֆիլմերը բաժանում:

----------

insider (09.02.2017)

----------


## Ամպ

Էս մի սանտան բաց չթողնեմ))
Էսօր ֆիլմ որոշեմ, ուղարկեմ:

----------

John (11.02.2017)

----------


## մարիօ

Ժող ջան վաղվա վերջնաժամկետը չեք մոռացել, չէ՞։ Մինչև վաղը ցերեկը խնդրում եմ ուղարկել բոլոր ֆիլմերը, որ ստանաք ձեր նվերները։  Սպասում եմ։  :Smile:

----------


## մարիօ

Ես սկսում եմ արդեն բաժանել ֆիլմերը ժողք։ Ունենք գրանցված 15 մասնակից, որոնցից երկուսն(Ռուֆուս, Յոհաննես) ինձ կինո չեն ուղարկել։ Եթե մոտակա մի կես ժամում չուղարկեն, կունենանք 13 մասնակից։ Եթե իրենց տեսնեք մոտերքում, կանչեք էս թեմա։ 
Գրանցված մասնակիցներն են՝
*Cassiopeia
Մուշու
Աթեիստ
Տրիբուն
Ռուֆուս
Sky
insider
Յոհաննես
John
Quyr Qery
Marcus
Smokie
Հայկօ
Ծայրահեղ
Ամպ*

Մի մասնակից էլ կա, եթե ինչ-որ մեկին իր ֆիլմը մի այլ կարգի դուր չգա, կամ նայած լինի ինքն էլ կմասնակցի, իր գաղտնի ֆիլմով։  Սպասեք ձեր նվերներին։  :Blush:

----------

John (12.02.2017), Sky (12.02.2017), Հայկօ (12.02.2017), Մուշու (13.02.2017), Տրիբուն (12.02.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ես հեսա ուղարկեմ

----------

մարիօ (12.02.2017)

----------


## insider

Քիրա ջան, մեր ռեվյու գրելու դեդլայնը ե՞րբ ա։)

----------


## մարիօ

> Քիրա ջան, մեր ռեվյու գրելու դեդլայնը ե՞րբ ա։)


Հա, եկա։ Ուղարկել եմ բոլորիդ ֆիլմերն արդեն․ խնդրում եմ նայեք, որ բոլորդ ստացած լինեք ու հույս ունեմ՝ գոհ լինեք։ Ֆիլմերը նայելու վերջնաժամկետը մարտի 1: 
Էս էլ ֆիլմացանկը․

Скафандр и бабочка
Život je čudo/Жизнь как чудо
Of Mice and Men
Lola rennt
PK
Youth
The master
Ни на одного меньше
Blade Runner
Nocturnal Animals
Найти Форрестера
Viridiana
Боги, наверное, сошли с ума
Гамлет

Շատ հետաքրքիր ֆիլմացանկ է ստացվել, լիքը տարբեր երկրներից, նույնիսկ ԽՍՀՄ-ից կինո կա։ Ես մի քանիսը հաստատ կնայեմ։  Շնորհակալություն բոլորին մասնակցելու համար։ Հաճելի դիտում բոլորիդ։ Ակնկալում եմ հավես քննարկումներ։ Մեկ էլ խնդրում եմ՝ մենակ ձեր կինոն չնայեք, գրեք ու քաշվեք կողքի, որը նայել եք՝ կարծիք գրեք, կամ նայեք, գրեք․ մի խոսքով․ սպասենք։  :Rolleyes: 
Հ․Գ․ Հույս ունեմ, որ ոչ մեկին իր նայած ֆիլմը չի ընկել․ եթե նույնիսկ ընկել է, մի հնարավորություն ունենք փոխելու գաղտնի սանտայի հետ, զգուշացրեք, մի բան կանենք։

----------

Cassiopeia (13.02.2017), insider (13.02.2017), John (13.02.2017), Smokie (13.02.2017), Ամպ (13.02.2017), Մուշու (17.02.2017), Վիշապ (05.03.2017), Տրիբուն (13.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ինձ հասել ա էս կինոն 



Ասեմ, որ տեսել եմ, բայց հազար տարի առաջ, ու ինքը շատ լավ կինոյա։ Բայց հաճույքով մի անգամ էլ եմ նայելու, կարող ա ուրիշ հայացքով, ու փորձելու եմ նոր բան տեսնել։  Մի պահ էս սանտայի սկզբում ես էլ էի մտածում էս կինոն ուղարկել։ Նենց որ, իմ սանտան կարող ա լրիվ իմ ճաշակի մարդ լինի։

----------

Sky (14.02.2017)

----------


## Smokie

Ինչպես և նախորդ Կինոսանտային, ես էլի սիրում եմ ինձ բաժին հասած ֆիլմի դերասանին :Rolleyes:  Էլ չեմ խոսում էն մասին, որ նկարին նայելով՝ հոգեհարազատ բան տեսա: Վերջերս համ ես եմ հաճախ անդրադառնում դրան, համ էլ ինքն ա իր ոտքով հանդիպում ինձ: :Jpit: 
Ապրի Սանտաս: :Love:

----------


## Smokie

Վայ, էլի _4 ինձ ծանոթ ֆիլմեր կան_, որոնցից՝ 
*1*-ը Տրիբունի ֆիլմն ա: Միայն գովազդն եմ տեսել հեռուստացույցով, վաղու՜ց շատ վաղուց: Էն ժամանակ նայելու ցանկություն չեմ ունեցել, բայց վերնագիրը, շիկահեր, կապույտ մայկայով աղջիկը ու իր վազքը հիշվել ա:
*2-րդը* նույնպես չեմ նայել, ինչի համար ամաչեցի: Սմոկտունովսկու կատարմամբ Համլետը:  
*3-րդը* գլուխգործոց ա: Боги наверное сошли с ума-ն: :Hands Up: 
*4-րդը* չեմ սիրել: :Pardon:  Ֆիլմի երգաժշտությունն եմ երբեմն լսում հաճույքով: :Sulel:

----------

Sky (14.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

Մի հատ մեջբերեմ նախորդ վախս, էլի.




> Ես ուզում եմ մասնակցել, բայց, ճիշտն ասած, վախենում եմ: Համարյա համոզված եմ, որ ստիպված եմ լինելու նայել, թե ոնց են երկու սևուսպիտակ հոգի ժամուկես լուռ քայում գնացքի գծերով, կամ թե ոնց ա կորեացի տարօրինակ պատանյակը համեստ նստում սեփական քեռու դիակի կողքին, հետո մի պատառ կծում-ուտում դիակից, հետո էլի համեստ նստում, կամ թե ոնց ա հարևանի անչափահաս տղայի հետ հետ մանկուց սեքս անել ուզեցող կին-ատամնատեխնիկը երեկոյան տառապում խղճի խայթից ու զուգահեռ Բրամս լսում: Չեմ ասում, որ չէի նայի, բայց խաղի շրջանակում՝ հաստատ չէ: 2010+ բլոկբաստեր կինոսանտա արեք՝ թեթև-մեթև, ժամանցային, միանամ:


Ինձ բաժին ա ընկել սյուրռեալիստական կինեմատոգրաֆի հայր Լուի Բունյուելի՝ 1961 թվին նկարահանած «Վիրիդիանա» սևուսպիտակ ֆիլմը: Մի բան գիտեի, որ ասում էի: Բունյուելից մի երկու բան նայել եմ, երբ արվեստի պատմություն էի ուսումնասիրում (Belle de Jour-ը հատկապես լավն ա), բայց, ամեն դեպքում, մի տեսակ հոգեպես պատրաստ չէի սենց հարվածի: Դավադրության հոտ ա գալիս:

----------

Cassiopeia (13.02.2017), insider (13.02.2017), Marcus (14.02.2017), Sky (14.02.2017), Տրիբուն (14.02.2017)

----------


## insider

Ինձ էլ էս ա բաժին ընկել` Youth
Շապիկը խոստումնալից ա :Wink:

----------

John (14.02.2017), Sky (14.02.2017), Աթեիստ (13.02.2017), Հայկօ (14.02.2017), մարիօ (13.02.2017), Տրիբուն (14.02.2017)

----------


## մարիօ

> Ինձ բաժին ա ընկել սյուրռեալիստական կինեմատոգրաֆի հայր Լուի Բունյուելի՝ 1961 թվին նկարահանած «Վիրիդիանա» սևուսպիտակ ֆիլմը: Մի բան գիտեի, որ ասում էի: Բունյուելից մի երկու բան նայել եմ, երբ արվեստի պատմություն էի ուսումնասիրում (Belle de Jour-ը հատկապես լավն ա), բայց, ամեն դեպքում, մի տեսակ հոգեպես պատրաստ չէի սենց հարվածի: Դավադրության հոտ ա գալիս:


Ի, եթե դավադրություն լիներ, ես պիտի արած լինեի, որովհետև մենակ ես գիտեմ կինոները, բայց քանի որ ես չեմ մասնակցում, ոչ մի շահ չունեի քեզ վատություն անելու։  Պատահական են ընտրվել բոլորը։  :Sad: 
Մենակ կարող եմ առաջարկել, որ գաղտնի սանտայի հետ փոխես կինոդ, միգուցե իրա կինոն ուզես նայել:  :Jpit:

----------

John (14.02.2017), Marcus (16.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ի, եթե դավադրություն լիներ, ես պիտի արած լինեի, որովհետև մենակ ես գիտեմ կինոները, բայց քանի որ ես չեմ մասնակցում, ոչ մի շահ չունեի քեզ վատություն անելու։  Պատահական են ընտրվել բոլորը։ 
> Մենակ կարող եմ առաջարկել, որ գաղտնի սանտայի հետ փոխես կինոդ, միգուցե իրա կինոն ուզես նայել:


Կատակ եմ անում  :Jpit: : Հերոսաբար կնայեմ, ռևյու կգրեմ:

----------

Marcus (16.02.2017), մարիօ (14.02.2017)

----------


## Ծայրահեղ

Էս 13 ֆիլմերից նայել էի միայն Լոլան։Ինձ ընկած ֆիլմից բացի(The gods must be crazy),այս պահին հասցրեցի նայել 2 հատ էլ.Գտնել Ֆորրեստերին ու Մկների և մարդկանց մասին։Շատ լավն են։
 Իմ ֆիլմս դուրս շատ եկավ,անկեղծ եմ ասում։Չնայած չեմ սիրում «բայեվիկ» ժանրը,ոչ էլ կոմեդիաների զիլ սիհարար եմ։Боги наверное сошли с ума ...շատ բարի կինո է,շատ խնդալու է մասամբ,իսկ որտեղ չէի ծիծաղում,ուրեմն ժպտում էի,բացի տհաճ դրվագից,երբ բուշմենին նստեցնում են բանտ,ու թարգմանիչը ասում է կենսաբանին,որ վանդակի մեջ բուշմենը երկար չի ապրի,մի քանի օր։
Ես չգիտեի ու չէի լսել աֆրիկական «բուշմեն» ցեղի մասին,կկարդամ իրենց մասին վիքիպեդիայում) Ֆիլմի սկզբում հեղինակը ասում է,որ բուշմենները,գուցե,աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդիկ են։Նրանք բարի են,երեխաներին երբեք չեն պատժում(երևի բացատրություններով  են դաստիարակում ։)
 Մի զզվելի հերոս կա ֆիլմում,Ջեք էր անունը ոնց որ,ով միշտ ճիշտ ժամին ճիշտ տեղում «հերոս» է դարձնում ինքն իրեն,մեր Քաջ Նազարի պես։
  Իմ սանտային շնորհակալություն մեծ ֆիլմի համար։

----------

Cassiopeia (14.02.2017), insider (14.02.2017), Sky (14.02.2017), Smokie (15.02.2017), Աթեիստ (14.02.2017)

----------


## Marcus

Nocturnal Animals  :Love:  Ուզում էի էս կինոն նայել, մանավանդ, որ Ջեյքին շատ եմ հավանել Zodiac-ը նայելուց հետո: Մերսի Սանտա:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.02.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Of Mice and Men

Սա իմն ա, ոչ էլ լսել էի, նկարագրությունը ոչ մի լավ բան չխոստացավ։ Բայց դե էնքան ա եղել լավ կինոյի դեբիլ նկարագրություն։ Հուսով եմ էս էլ էդ դեպքերից ա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նոր նայեցինք Վերային բաժին ընկած ֆիլմը՝ *Скафандр и бабочка.*



Գնահատականս՝ ժամանակի շատ բարձր ռեյտինգով կորուստ։

Ֆիլմը պատմում է մի գրողի մասին, որն ինստուլտ տանելուց հետո միայն մի աչքը թարթելով մի ամբողջ գիրք է գրում (հենտ աշխատող լոգոպեդի «գյուտն էր»)։
Քանի որ ֆիլմն իմ համար ահավոր անհետաքրքիր էր, ոչ մի բան չեմ կարող ասել սյուժեի, դերասանական խաղի կամ երաժշտության մասին։

Ոչ մի բանի մասին էլ չեմ կարող ասել, որտև ֆիլմն էլ ոչ մի բանի մասին էր։

Մենակ թրեյլերը նայեք, հերիք ա սաղ ֆիլմի մասին պատկերացում կազմելու համար։ Նույնիսկ թրեյլերի կեսը։

Ժող, գիտենք, որ էս խաղին մասնակցելով պարտավորվում ենք ինչ հասնի, նայել։
Բայց որ սենց ֆիլմեր եք դեմ տալիս, հաջորդ խաղերին մասնակցելու ցանկությունը կտրուկ նվազում ա։ Հայկոյին բաժին ընկած ֆիլմը վկա։

Մի արեք տենց։

----------

Sky (17.02.2017)

----------


## Ծայրահեղ

էս ֆիլմը հիվանդության մասին է,սյուժետային գիծը էն չէ,դինամիկ կինո չէ,այո,բայց շատ մարդկային է,մարդկային դժբախտության մասին։ Մի խոսքով,ծանր կինո։Մի անգամ նայելու ըստ իս

----------


## Cassiopeia

*Le scaphandre et le papillon*
Ֆիլմը պատմում է Էլլ ամսագրի խմբագրի մասին, ով ինսուլտի պատճառով դառնում է «բաջարեղեն» (ինչպես անվանում է նրա ընկներերից մեկը)։ Միակ ոչ պարալիզացված մասը ձախ աչքն է, և ինչպես ինքն է նշում՝ միտքն ու հիշողությունը։ Ֆիլմը երևի նպատակ ուներ աշխարհին ծանոթացնել հիվանդության ու նման հիվանդների պատմությանը։ Բայց դա ինձ չհուզեց։ Ինքս բազմիցս տեսել եմ նման հիվանդների (երեխաների) ու նրանց հարազատների տանջանքները։ Մի տեսակ անիրական էր ֆիլմում այդ կապվածությունը։ 
Դեռ առաջին րոպեներից մտքովս անցավ, որ Դյումայի «Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստո» գիրքը իր դերն ունի ֆիլմի սցենարում, հետո արդեն կեսերում դա հաստատեց հերոսը  :Smile:  Նրա հետ շփումը կատարվում էր այնպես, ինչպես նշվածս գրում Վալենտինան զրուցում էր իր հաշմանդամ պապիկի հետ։ 
Առանձնապես դերասանական խաղ չտեսա  :LOL:  Գլխավոր հերոսի դեմքը պարալիզացված էր, ոչ մի միմիկա լինել չէր կարող, միայն մտքեր էին, մյուս հերոսներն էլ կիսաանտարբեր վիճակում։ 
Դուր եկավ ֆիլմի սկզբում ռեժիսորի միտքն ու օպերատորի աշխատանքը, երբ իբր մի աչքը լավ չի տեսնում, ֆիլմի կադրերը կեսը պարզ էր՝ կեսը խավար։ Դուր եկան որոշ բնապատկերներ ու ամենավերջի տիտրերի երգը։ 
Ֆիլմի միակ առավելությունը՝ դիտելուց չսիրածս շյուղագործությամբ աղջկաս համար աբադոկ գործեցի (ֆիլմի նայելու տեսարանները շատ քիչ էին)  :LOL: 
Խորհուրդ չեմ տա ոչ ոքի։ Անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստ։ 

Հ.Գ. Քանի որ գիտեմ Սանտաս ով է, ասեմ. Այ Քույր Քերի, ոնց արդեն հասկացանք, քո ֆիլմերը չգիտեմինչ պատահականությամբ մեր ընտանիքին են բաժին հասնում։ Խնդրում եմ, հաջորդ խաղին մի քիչ դրայվով ֆիլմ ընտրի, որ չքնենք տեղներս  :LOL:

----------

insider (18.02.2017), Sky (17.02.2017), Ծայրահեղ (18.02.2017)

----------


## Sky

:LOL:  աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա , էս ինչ էր:
Մի խոսքով սա էլ իմ ֆիլմը՝ ՊիԿեյ(PK):

Ֆիլմը հնդկական է, ռեժիսորը հնդիկ՝ Ռաջկամուր Հիրանի, IMDB - 8.2, kinopoisk - 7.8 ռեյտինգով:
Ֆիլմը այլմոլորակայինի մասին է , ով հայտնվում է երկրի վրա մարդկությանը ուսումնասիրելու համար և կորցնում է հեռակառավարման վահանակը(пульт):

Տրեյլերը նայեցի ու այ սենց  :Crazy:  վիճակա: Սանտա ջան ապրես շատ, չգիտեմ թե որտեղից ես պեղել էս կինոն, բայց ես մեծ հաճույքով նայելու եմ, սպասումներս կարդարացնի հաստատ: Սա էլ տրեյլերը  :Hands Up:

----------

Cassiopeia (17.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (18.02.2017), Ծայրահեղ (22.02.2017)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Պի-Կեյը շատ լավ ֆիլմ ա  :Smile:  կրոնների մասին պատկերացումները վերջն են: 2 անգամ նայել եմ: Կեցցե Պի-Կեյի սանտան:

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-HV using Tapatalk

----------

Sky (17.02.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Մկների և մարդկանց մասին*

Դրամա Ջոն Մալկովիչի (Լենի) և Գերի Սինիզի (Ջորջ) մասնակցությամբ։

Ֆիլմը պատմում ա 2 ընկերների մասին, որոնք ճակատագրի բերումով կյանքի մի փուլում հանդիպել են իրար, ու փոխադարձ կապվածության ու պատասխանատվության զգացումի պատճառով իրարից չեն բաժանվում։
Լենին մտավոր հետամնաց ա ու ինքնուրույն սեփական գոյությունը պահպանել չի կարող։ Բայց ցուլը պես ուժեղ ա, ու սիրում ա կենդանիներ։ Փափուկ կենդանիներ։ Ընդ որում սիրում ա բառացիորեն մահու չափ։ Այսինքն էնքան պինդ ա սիրում, որ վերջը սատկացնում ա։
Ջորջն իր վրայա վերցրել Լենիի խնամակալության գործն ու ամբողջ Ամերիկայով թափառելով փորձում ա գործ ճարի երկուսի համար, որ օրվա հացի փող հայթայթեն։

Սյուժեն շատ հանգիստ էր զարգանում, բայց ամբողջ ընթացքում մեզ պատրաստում էր դրամատիկ ավարտին։ Տիտրերից արդեն բացատրել էին, որ հեփփիէնդ չսպասենք։
Դերասական խաղը շատ լավն էր, Սինիզի անունը երբեք չեմ հիշել, բայց Մալկովիչի հերոսն իսկականից շատ լավն էր։ Էս կարգի մեկ էլ հավանել եմ Դիկապրիոյին «What's Eating Gilbert Grape» ֆիլմում։

Կարճ ասած լավն էր, շնորհակալ եմ։ Խորհուրդ կտամ նայել։

Մնացած մասնակիցների նախասիրություններին ծանոթ չեմ, չեմ կարա գուշակեմ, թե ով ա առաջարկել։

----------

insider (22.02.2017), John (22.02.2017), Sky (22.02.2017), Ծայրահեղ (22.02.2017), Մուշու (22.02.2017), Տրիբուն (22.02.2017)

----------


## մարիօ

Մարդիկ, օր չմնաց մարտի մեկին,  կարծիքների ենք սպասում։  :Think:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.02.2017), John (26.02.2017), Աթեիստ (26.02.2017), Տրիբուն (26.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իմ կինոն, Lola rennt (1998), ասելե թե Run Lola Run կամ Беги, Лола, беги

Վաղուց, երևի նոր էր դուրս եկել, նայել էի ու սիրել էի էս ֆիլմը։ Ու ուրախ եմ, որ ինձ էր ընկել էս սանտային, քանի որ հաճույքով նայեցի էլի։ Բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս։ 

Ուրեմնս, ֆիլմի հիմքում, երևի, butterfly effect-ն ա, ու Լոլան մի քանի անգամ վազում ա, որ փրկի սիրեցյալին։ Լոլա մի ասա, մի կրակ ասա։  

Լոլան ունի 20 րոպե, որ տնից հասնի յարին։ Պիտի հասնի վազքով, քանի որ մոպեդը յոխել են։ Յարը հայտնվել ա դժվարին իրավիճակում, քանի որ Լոլան չի կարողացել ժամանակին հասնել յարին, քանի որ մոպեդը յոխել էին։ Ով ահա այսպես, Լոլան իրեն պատասխանատու է զգում յարի վիճակի համար ու ցանկանում է ամեն ինչ անել հանուն նրա փրկության։ 

Լոլան դեմք ա, քանի որ նույն բանը անում ա ուղիղ երեք անգամ, մի անգամ սեփական մահից, մյուս անգամ՝ յարի մահից հետո։ Թե վերջը ինչ ա լինում, բնականաբար չեմ ասի, բայց butterfly effect-ի իմաստը նրանում ա, որ ամեն անգամ վազքը սկսելուց առաջ մի փոքր բան ուրիշ ձև ա լինում, ու ահագին բան դրանից ընթացքում փոխվում ա, ու ոչ միայն Լոլայի վազքում, այլ նաև հարակից մի քանի էպիզոդային սյուժեներում, որոնք ներկայացվում են դրվագներով, հաճախ՝ մուլտիպլիկացիոն էֆեկտեներով։ 

 - Մտահաղացւմը գնահատում եմ գերազանց։ 
 - Սցենարը՝ գերազանց։ 
 - Ռեժիսորական աշխատանքը՝ ուշադրության արժանի։ 
 - Դերասաններն առանձնապես հայտնի չեն, դե ֆիլմն էլ գերմանական ա, նենց չի, որ մեկը ես գերմանական շատ ֆիլմեր եմ տեսել։ Բայց Լոլան լավն ա։ Մի քիչ դախոտ ա արագ վազող աղջկա համար, բայց մեջը ինչ-որ չամիչ բան կա։ Մազերի գույնն ա լավը։ 
 - Էս անգամ ուշդարությունս երաժշտությունը գրավեց։ Ցենտր սաունդթրեքեր են տակը գնում։ Դաժե մի քանի անգամ լսելու ցանկություն ա առաջանում։ 

Ամփոփեմ, հավեսով նայվող ֆիլմ ա, մի անգամ էլ բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս։ Սանտայիս էլ լիքը մերսի։    :Kiss:

----------

Cassiopeia (27.02.2017), insider (27.02.2017), John (27.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (26.02.2017), Sky (27.02.2017), Smokie (27.02.2017), Աթեիստ (26.02.2017), Անվերնագիր (27.02.2017), Ծայրահեղ (27.02.2017), մարիօ (27.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (27.02.2017), Վիշապ (05.03.2017), Վոլտերա (26.02.2017)

----------


## Sky

ՊիԿեյի մասին
   Ասեմ որ շատ տպավորված եմ ֆիլմից, հաճույքով դիտել եմ,  :Hands Up:  ու հաստատ բոլորին խորհուրդ կտամ այն նայել: Սանտայիս շատ շնորհակալ եմ , եթե էս կինոն ինձ չընկներ ես դժվար թե նայեի, քանի որ հնդկական կինոների մեծ սիրահար չեմ: 
   Առաջին հայացքից թվում է շատ պարզ ու հասարակ կինո, սովորական հնդկական կոմեդիա, գեղեցիկ դերասաններով, սիրուն նկարած, երգերով, բայց այս ամենի տակ ներկայացված է մի թեմա, որը մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս: Երբեմն մեր համար մեր շրջապատում կատարվող ամեն ինչը այնքան սովորական է դառնում, այնքան տաբուներ ենք հորինում, որ մենք չենք կարողանում տեսնել բացթողումները, բայց երբ կողքից ուրիշի հայացքով մեկը նայում է , անմիջապես հենց այդ բացթողումներն է նկատում: ՊիԿեյը հենց այդ մարդն է: Կինոն մոտ 2 ժամ է տևում, որը շատ հանգիստ ու արագ թռնում է : Մի խոսքով բարձր տրամադրությունն ապահովում է:  :Hands Up: 
 Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Սանտային գուշակելուն, հաշվի առնելով կինոյի բովանդակությունը և Աթեիստի նիկը ,կարծում եմ նա է իմ Սանտան:

Սա էլ վայելեք  :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (27.02.2017), insider (27.02.2017), Աթեիստ (27.02.2017), Տրիբուն (27.02.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ՊիԿեյի մասին


Ֆիլմը նայել եմ, բայց սանտան ես չեմ ։)
Քանի որ հավանել ես, խորհուրդ կտամ նայես նույն դերասանի «*Три Идиота*» ֆիլմը։ Շա՜տ ավելի լավն ա։
Էդ Աամիր Խանը էդ ֆիլմում դեղնակտուց ուսանողի դեր ա տանում իրա 42 թե 44 տարեկան հասակում։ Բայց շատ լավն ա։
Ֆիլմն էլ էն եզակի հնդկականներից ա, որ սաղ աշխարհով ֆռացել ա։

----------

Cassiopeia (27.02.2017), insider (27.02.2017), Sky (27.02.2017), Տրիբուն (27.02.2017)

----------


## insider

Youth 2015  

Ռեժ.՝ Պաոլո Սորրենտինո
Դերերում՝ 
Մայքլ Քեյն 
Հարվի Կեյտել
Ռեյչլ Վայս 



Խոստումնալից շապիկը, է՛խ:

Սյուժեն: 
Սյուժե՞ն ... Ի՞նչ սյուժե: Լավ-լավ ... Ֆիլմը պատկառելի տարիքի երկու ընկերոջ մասին է` Ֆրեդի և Միքի: Ֆրեդը հայտնի դիրիժոր և կոմպոզիտոր է, Միքը` հայտնի ռեժիսոր և սցենարիստ: Նրանք հանգստանում են շվեցարական ալպերում գտնվող, երևի թե ոչ հասարակ մարդկանց համար նախատեսված, գժանոց մի պանսիոնատում, որտեղ հանգստանում են նաև Դիեգո Մարադոնան, միսս Տիեզերքը, իրար հետ չխոսող մեծահարուստ մի զույգ ... Միքը իր թիմի հետ գրում է իր կյանքի թերևս վերջին ֆիլմի սցենարը` կտակը, իսկ Ֆրեդը ... Ֆրեդը մերժում է Անգլիայի թագուհուն կատարել իր հայտնի սեղծագործություններից մեկը նրա համար, քանի որ ... Ընկերները միասին վայելում են շվեցարական ալպերի գեղեցիկ տեսարանները, խորհում են երիտասարդությունից, անցյալից, ներկայից, նույնիսկ ապագայից: Թե ի՞նչ աչքերով է մարդը նայում կյանքին երիտասարդ ու ծեր ժամանակ...Ընկերներ, ովքեր միմյանց միայն լավ բաներ են պատմում: Բան չհասկացաք չէ՞: Ուզում եմ սպոյլերեմ, բայց չգիտեմ ինչ )))     

Մի խոսքով ոչ ստանդարտ ֆիլմ, ոչ բոլորի համար: Անկեղծ, ես չեմ սիրում Էս կարգի ֆիլմեր, որտեղ չկա հստակ սյուժե, չկա զարգացում, կոնֆլիկտ, լուծում կամ ավարտ ... ռեժիսորի ասելիքը, թեմայի մեջ, ամեն ոք կարող է հասկանալ յուրովի: Ֆիմից հետո նստել խորհել ... չէ՜ է, իմը չի:   
Խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս ... միայն ժանրի սիրահարներին: Չնայած ժանրի սիրահարները առանց իմ խորհրդի էլ կնայեն:

Հետևելով ակումբի կինոանցուդարցին` սանտաս հաստատ Աթեիստը չի, Հայկօն չի ... Եթե իրանք լինեն շատ կզարմանամ: Տրիբուն ձյա՞ն: Դժվար: Չնայած Տրիբունը կարող ա էս ֆիլմի մեջ մի բան տեսնի (շապիկը մի կողմ), որ ես կուրորեն չեմ տեսնում  :Think:

----------

Cassiopeia (27.02.2017), John (28.02.2017), Sky (27.02.2017), Աթեիստ (28.02.2017), Տրիբուն (28.02.2017)

----------


## Smokie

> Ինչպես և նախորդ Կինոսանտային, ես էլի սիրում եմ ինձ բաժին հասած ֆիլմի դերասանին Էլ չեմ խոսում էն մասին, որ նկարին նայելով՝ հոգեհարազատ բան տեսա: Վերջերս համ ես եմ հաճախ անդրադառնում դրան, համ էլ ինքն ա իր ոտքով հանդիպում ինձ:
> Ապրի Սանտաս:


Գտնել Ֆորեստեր.  :Smile: 

Ռեժիսյոր` Գաս Վան Սանտ.
Գլխավոր դերերում` Շոն Կոնների :Love:  Ռոբ Բրաուն.
Սցենարը` Մայք Ռիչ-ի.
Պրոդյուսերներ` Շոն Կոնների, Լորենս Մարկ.

Ժանրը` դրամա.
Ընկերությունը` Կոլումբիա փիքչըրզ
Թողարկումը` 2000թ. Դեկտեմվերի 22

Ախր ո՞նց: Ո՞նց չզարմանաս: Էս կինոն իսկը իմ համար էր: Հենց էս վերջին ամիսներին եմ խորացել ֆիլմի գլխավոր թեմաներից մեկի մեջ: Կարծում էի հեծանվի մասին կլինի ու էլի վերջինս եկել ինչ-որ բան ա հիշեցնում: Եւ չնայած սխալվեցի` այս թեման էլ էր շատ հոգեհարազատ, անհրաժեշտ, բավականին ուսուցանող ու կոնկրետ իմ համար հեծանվի հետ փոխկապակցված: :Yes:  Է՞ս կարգի զուգադիպությու՞ն: Ո՞նց ախր, ո՞նց: :Lol2:  Это сама судьба: :Jpit:  

Օգնող, մոտիվացնող, սովորեցնող ու ուղղորդող ֆիլմ: Հետաքրքիր ընթացք, գեղեցիկ մտքեր ու ցիտատներ: Գլխավոր թեմաները` գրականություն և բասկետբոլ: Ընկերություն և ազնվություն: Մի ուրիշ կողմից էլ` նախանձ ու մրցակցություն: Տխուր, բայց հուսադրող վերջաբան, չնայած կարող էր ավարտվել հեծանվի դրվագով: Բայց դե այդ դեպքում չէր լինի ապագան ավելի լավ մարմնավորող, ներկայացնող ավարտը: 
Երաժշտությունը հետաքրքիր ու սիրուն: Թվում էր Վանգելիսի ձեռագիրն է: Բայց որ նայեցի, կոնկրետ մի կոմպոզիտոր չկար` փոխարենը կային բազմաթիվ հանրահայտ կատարողներ մի քանի մեղեդիների համար: Այդ թվում էին Մայլզ Դեյվիսը ու Չիկ Կորեան:
Դերասանական լավ խաղ: Տհաճ բառապաշարներն էլ զգալիորեն քիչ: :Smile:  Չնայած Ջամալը մեկ-մեկ անարդար վարվեց իր ուղղորդիչի հետ` բայց դե հիմա: :Pardon: 

Սանտա ջան` իմացիր որ դու իմ Ֆորրեստերն ես: :Jpit:  Եթե դեմ չլինես, բացահայտումից հետո քեզ այդպես կդիմեմ:  :Wink:

----------

insider (28.02.2017), Sky (27.02.2017), Տրիբուն (28.02.2017)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Blade Runner






Ֆանտաստիկայի դասականներից, մենակ թե ինձ համար էնքան էլ հավեսին չնայվեց, հիմա նորն է դուրս գալու՝ Գոսլինգիս դերակատարմամբ, այ էդ ժամանակ հավեսով կնայեմ: Հարիսոն Ֆորդին մանկուց դեռ չեմ սիրել, ու էդ պատճառով խուսափել եմ նայել իրա բոլոր կինոները, իր Ինդիանա Ջոնսը իմ մանկական սարսափներից էր, չնայած Секретные материалы -ից բացարձակ չէի վախենում:

Դե ինչ ասեմ, ֆիլմը ապագայի ռոբոտների մասին էր, որոնք կոչվում էին այսպես ասած ռեպլիկանտներ, որոնց պետք է գտներ և վնասազերծեր Հարիսսոնի դերակատարը, ով համարվում էր бегущий по лезвию. Էֆեկտները էն ժամանակների համար բավականին լավն էին, բայց դե էլի ինձ դուր չեկան: Որոշ առումով էլ իմ սրտի ֆիլմին՝ Մատրիցային էր գաղափարը նման, չնայած էս ավելի հին ֆիլմ է:

Հա, իսկ ցանկի կինոներից ամենալավն ինձ համար Молодость և Run, Lola, Run ֆիլմերն են: Հա մեկ էլ իմ ուղարկածը, թեկուզ էդքան դժգոհեք  :Tongue:

----------

Sky (28.02.2017), Աթեիստ (28.02.2017)

----------


## Մուշու

Жизнь как чудо/Život je čudo



Ֆիլմի ռեժիսյոր Էմիր Կուստուրիցա: Սա իմ Կուստուրիցայից տեսած երկրորդ ֆիլմն էր: Ֆիլմը պատմում է Լուկայի, նրա ընտանիքի, պատերազմի, երկաթգծի, նրա գերիի և սիրո մասին: Հավես նայվող կինո էր, տեղ-տեղ ծիծաղելի: Ես ֆիլմից հրաշք էի սպասում, բայց չտեսա: Կյանքը հեչ էլ հրաշք չէր, ինչ-որ խառը ու աննորմալ ընտանիք, որտեղ ոչ մեկ մյուսի հետ կապ չունի: Երկաթգիծ, որի մաիսն խոսվում է ողջ ֆիլմի ընթացքում: Պատերազմ ու ռազմագերիներ: Խելագար կին, ֆուտբոլիստ տղա... 
Արժեր նայել ֆիլմը ու ապագայում էլ խորհուրդ կտամ: Շնորհակալություն սանտա ջան:

----------

Cassiopeia (01.03.2017), insider (01.03.2017), Sky (28.02.2017), Աթեիստ (28.02.2017)

----------


## John

Yi ge dou bu neng shao / Ни на одного меньше

Ֆիլմը նկարահանվել է Չինաստանում, 1999թ․-ին։ Դերասանական կազմի մասին իմաստ չունի գրել։ Ոչ էլ ռեժիսոր-բան, էդ անունները հաազիվ թե ձեզ ինչ-որ բան ասեն։
Ֆիլմը 13 ամյա աղջնակի մասին է, ում առաջարկում են փոխարինել գյուղի միակ ուսուցչին, ով պետք է գնար հիվանդ մորը տեսության։ Խոստանում են նաև վճարել, եթե իր դասավանդման ընթացքում ոչ մի աշակերտ չպակասի (դուրս չգա դպրոցից, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով)։ Հենց առաջին օրվանից ի հայտ են գալիս խնդիրներ, որոնք առաջին հայացքից անլուծելի են թվում 13 ամյա աղջնակի համար։
Կարծիքս ֆիլմի մասին․ բարի, սիրուն ֆիլմ էր ) հաճույքով նայեցի, մանավանդ որ թեմատիկան հոգեհարազատ էր։ Էդ աղջնակի պարզությունն ու համառությունն էլ ինչ ասես արժեին։ Ընթացքը բավականին հետաքրքիր էր ու հորանջելու առիթ չունեցա։ Շնորհակալ եմ Սանտայիս դրական էմոցիաներով ֆիլմի համար։
Սենց բարի-անմեղ ֆիլմ կարող էր Սմոքին ուղարկել, կամ էլ նենց մեկը՝ ում էնքան էլ լավ չեմ ճանաչում ։Ճ

----------

Cassiopeia (01.03.2017), insider (01.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (28.02.2017), Sky (28.02.2017), Smokie (01.03.2017), Աթեիստ (01.03.2017)

----------


## մարիօ

Վաղը ցերեկոյան կտեղադրեմ սանտաներին, հլը կարող եք գրել։  :Wink:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Վաղը ցերեկոյան կտեղադրեմ սանտաներին, հլը կարող եք գրել։


մյուս օրը էլի,ես վաղը գիշերը գրեմ

----------


## Հայկօ

Ժող ջան, ես չեմ հասցնելու ո՛չ ֆիլմը նայել, ո՛չ էլ ռևյու գրել  :Sad: : Դեռ Հայաստանում չեմ, էս կիրակի նոր կվերջացնեմ գործերս ու կվերադառնամ: Կինոսանտայիս խոստանում եմ անպայման նայել ու գրել կարծիքս՝ անկախ անունների բացահայտվելուց և այլն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ֆանտաստիկայի դասականներից, մենակ թե ինձ համար էնքան էլ հավեսին չնայվեց, հիմա նորն է դուրս գալու՝ Գոսլինգիս դերակատարմամբ, այ էդ ժամանակ հավեսով կնայեմ:


Blade Runner -ը խելքից դուրս հոզոր կինոյա, ու վախենամ էս նորով հերն անիծեն։ Ոնց որ Prometheus-ով Alien-ի սաղ գաղափարի հերն անիծեցին։ Որ դուրս գա նայելու եմ, քանի որ համ ժանրի սիրահար եմ, համ էլ Րիդլի Սքոթի խաթեր, բայց ցավով եմ նայելու։ Ասա դե ուզում եք նոր բան հանեք, լրիվ նորը հանեք, ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա որ նորը լինի հնի քաքմեջի հաշվին։

----------

LisBeth (08.03.2017), Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Աթեիստ (02.03.2017), Անվերնագիր (02.03.2017), Հայկօ (02.03.2017)

----------


## Smokie

> Վայ, էլի _4 ինձ ծանոթ ֆիլմեր կան_, որոնցից՝ 
> ........................................*
> 4-րդը* չեմ սիրել: Ֆիլմի երգաժշտությունն եմ երբեմն լսում հաճույքով:


Blade Runner-ն էր: :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (03.03.2017)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Blade Runner -ը խելքից դուրս հոզոր կինոյա, ու վախենամ էս նորով հերն անիծեն։ Ոնց որ Prometheus-ով Alien-ի սաղ գաղափարի հերն անիծեցին։ Որ դուրս գա նայելու եմ, քանի որ համ ժանրի սիրահար եմ, համ էլ Րիդլի Սքոթի խաթեր, բայց ցավով եմ նայելու։ Ասա դե ուզում եք նոր բան հանեք, լրիվ նորը հանեք, ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա որ նորը լինի հնի քաքմեջի հաշվին։


Տրիբուն ձյա, քանզի նայել եմ ահավոր հոգնած ու գիշերը՝ աշխատանքիս ընթացքում, իսկ Հարիսոնը նյարդերիս ուղղակի ազդում է, երևի դրա համար շատ չեմ տպավորվել, բայց ինձ թվում է էլի կնայեմ, ու նորը էս դեպքում հաստատ նայելու եմ։ Ես էլ եմ էս ժանրի սիրահար, բայց էս մեկը չէի տեսել ու չկպավ ոնց-որ։

Ի դեպ, նորերի մասին, սիրածս կինոներից միակը, որի նորը չեմ նայել ու դժվար նայեմ, էտ Ghostbusters-ն ա։  :Sad:

----------


## մարիօ

> մյուս օրը էլի,ես վաղը գիշերը գրեմ


Լավ, վաղը կդնեմ։ Էսօր չար չեմ ինչ-որ։  :Think:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.03.2017), Հայկօ (02.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Է հետո՞, չեք ամաչու՞մ։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Է հետո՞, չեք ամաչու՞մ։


Ես գետինն եմ մտնում ։Դ

----------


## մարիօ

Քանի որ մեր սանտայի վրջնաժամկետն անցել էր, տեղադրում եմ ֆիլմերն ու ֆիլմերի տերերին։ Ֆիլմերից որոշների մասին այդպես էլ կարծիքներ չգրվեցին։ Խնդրում եմ ժամանակ տրամադրեք մի փոքր ու գրեք ձեզ բաժին հասած ֆիլմի մասին, որովհետև մարդիկ լրջով սպասում են կարծիքի։ Ու չեմ դնում, թե որը ում է բաժին ընկել, որ պարտավորված լինեք, գոնե մի քանի նախադասություն գրել։ 
Скафандр и бабочка-Quyr Qery
Život je čudo/Жизнь как чудо-Ծայրահեղ 
Of Mice and Men-Insider 
Lola rennt-Marcus
PK-Smokie
Youth-Յոհաննես 
The master-Ամպ
Ни на одного меньше-Cassiopeia
Blade Runner-Հայկօ
Nocturnal Animals-John 
Найти Форрестера-Մուշու
Viridiana-Sky 
Боги, наверное, сошли с ума-Աթեիստ 
Гамлет-Տրիբուն 

Շնորհակալություն բոլոր կարծիք գրողներին ու մասնակցողներին, բայց լավ բան չեք անում, որ չեք գրում։ Էդքան էլ ժամանակ կար։  :Sad: 

Հ․Գ․ Յոհան, ախ դու սուտասան։  :Angry2:

----------

Cassiopeia (04.03.2017), insider (04.03.2017), Jarre (26.04.2019), John (04.03.2017), Sky (06.03.2017), Smokie (04.03.2017), Աթեիստ (04.03.2017), Հայկօ (04.03.2017), Տրիբուն (04.03.2017)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Կարծիքս ֆիլմի մասին․ բարի, սիրուն ֆիլմ էր ) *հաճույքով նայեցի*, մանավանդ որ թեմատիկան հոգեհարազատ էր։ Էդ աղջնակի պարզությունն ու համառությունն էլ ինչ ասես արժեին։ Ընթացքը բավականին հետաքրքիր էր ու *հորանջելու առիթ չունեցա*։ Շնորհակալ եմ Սանտայիս դրական էմոցիաներով ֆիլմի համար։


Էն որ մեր տանն էիք ու կինոներից խոսք գնաց, ինձ թվացել էր, դուրդ չի եկել։ Լեզուս կծեցի, որ չասեմ, ես եմ  :LOL: 




> Սենց բարի-անմեղ ֆիլմ կարող էր Սմոքին ուղարկել, *կամ էլ նենց մեկը՝ ում էնքան էլ լավ չեմ ճանաչում ։Ճ*


Փաստորեն ինձ էնքան էլ լավ չես ճանաչում  :LOL:

----------

John (04.03.2017)

----------


## John

> Էն որ մեր տանն էիք ու կինոներից խոսք գնաց, ինձ թվացել էր, դուրդ չի եկել։ Լեզուս կծեցի, որ չասեմ, ես եմ


Չէ, հավեսով նայեցի Վեռ ջան))) բայց իրոք չէի մտածում, որ դու կլինես Սանտաս  :LOL:  




> Փաստորեն ինձ էնքան էլ լավ չես ճանաչում


ավելի հավանական է, որ սխալ պնդում եմ արել  :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (04.03.2017), Աթեիստ (04.03.2017)

----------


## insider

> մյուս օրը էլի,ես վաղը գիշերը գրեմ


Յոհանից պահանջում եմ նաև իր ուղարկած ֆիլմի մասին կարծիք  :Think:

----------


## Smokie

Իմ սիրելի Փռրիստեր: :Love:  Նոր չի մոտս կասկած առաևանում, որ Մուսյուկ փերին իսկապես ունի կախարդական ուժ ու հեռվից հեռու կարող ա մարդկանց տեսնի, մտքերը կարդա, իսկ հիմա արդեն թվում ա թե ապագան ա գուշակում: :Rolleyes:

----------

Մուշու (04.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Յոհանից պահանջում եմ նաև իր ուղարկած ֆիլմի մասին կարծիք


Insider ախպեր, բայց դու ինչի՞ էիր  մտածում, որ էտ բիձեքի մասին ֆիլմը ես եմ ուղարկել։ 

Ասեմ քեզ իմանաս, որ ես կապույտ աչքերով, կյաժ-գանգուր մազերով, ատլետիկ կազմվածքով, համակրելի ու բեղուն երիտասարդ եմ։

----------

LisBeth (08.03.2017), Quyr Qery (04.03.2017), մարիօ (04.03.2017), Վիշապ (05.03.2017)

----------


## Smokie

> Yi ge dou bu neng shao / Ни на одного меньше
> 
> Ֆիլմը նկարահանվել է Չինաստանում, 1999թ․-ին։ Դերասանական կազմի մասին իմաստ չունի գրել։ Ոչ էլ ռեժիսոր-բան, էդ անունները հաազիվ թե ձեզ ինչ-որ բան ասեն։
> Ֆիլմը 13 ամյա աղջնակի մասին է, ում առաջարկում են փոխարինել գյուղի միակ ուսուցչին, ով պետք է գնար հիվանդ մորը տեսության։ Խոստանում են նաև վճարել, եթե իր դասավանդման ընթացքում ոչ մի աշակերտ չպակասի (դուրս չգա դպրոցից, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով)։ Հենց առաջին օրվանից ի հայտ են գալիս խնդիրներ, որոնք առաջին հայացքից անլուծելի են թվում 13 ամյա աղջնակի համար։
> Կարծիքս ֆիլմի մասին․ բարի, սիրուն ֆիլմ էր ) հաճույքով նայեցի, մանավանդ որ թեմատիկան հոգեհարազատ էր։ Էդ աղջնակի պարզությունն ու համառությունն էլ ինչ ասես արժեին։ Ընթացքը բավականին հետաքրքիր էր ու հորանջելու առիթ չունեցա։ Շնորհակալ եմ Սանտայիս դրական էմոցիաներով ֆիլմի համար։
> Սենց բարի-անմեղ ֆիլմ կարող էր Սմոքին ուղարկել, կամ էլ նենց մեկը՝ ում էնքան էլ լավ չեմ ճանաչում ։Ճ


Ես էլ նայեցի գիշերը: :Yes:  Անկեղծ ասած Ջոնի ռեվյուն ավելի հավանեցի: :Jpit:  Սյուժեն, պատմությունը բոլորովին այլ ընթացք ստացան, քան պատկերացնում էի: Եւ զվարճալի ֆիլմ էր և տխուր: Համառ էր բավականին աղջիկը, ուսուցանելի դրվագները քիչ չէին, մանկական պարզություն ու թեթևություն կար ֆիլմում: :Wink:  Հետաքրքիր էր: :Smile:

----------

John (05.03.2017)

----------


## Smokie

Ասեմ, որ եթե ոչ երբեք, ապա վաղուուց, շաաատ վաղուց ես այս աստիճանի զվարճալի ֆիլմ չէի նայել ու էսքան չէի հիացել: :Hands Up:  
Իի՜նչ հզոր երևակայություն, հումորի զգացում ու հետաքրքիր, ճիշտ մտածելակերպ ֆիլմի ողջ անձնակազմի կողմից: Ամեն մի դրվագը, ամեն մի հատվածը մի կարևոր բան էր իր մեջ պարունակում՝ ոչ մի ավելորդություն: Եթե նույնիսկ փիլիսոփայական միտք, հետաքրքիր գաղափար չկար, հումորն ամեն ինչ արժեր: Օրինակ՝ հենց Sky-ի դրած երգը՝ կարող ա թվալ հնդկական ռաբիզ, բայց էն աստիճանի լավ ա ներկայացվում տեսարանը, որ ստիպում ա երգն էլ հետը սիրել,  համեմված էին այնպիսի տեսարաններով, որ երգերն էլ էիր սիրում («Մընգեր-մընգեր-մընգեր-մընգեր, ալալալա-լալալալա-այորե մայ» :Dance:  :Jpit:  ): 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Բայց էդ բարի բեղավորը շատ ափսոս էր ախր: Ողջ կոմեդիան ոնց որ փչանար նույն պահին: :Sad: 
Սարֆարազի երգն էլ էր շատ սիրուն ու լավը: :Sulel: 
Հա ու ևս մի մանրուք: :Jpit:  Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձրեք 23:34-ից սկսվող դրվագին: Ոչ մեկի չի հիշեցնու՞մ ոչ մեկ: Գիտեմ՝ ինքը չի, բայց ախր շաաատ նման ա էէէ ԱրմՔոմեդիի Սերգեյին: :Jpit: 

Անկեղծ ասած՝ սկզբից վախենում էի աթեիստին ընկնի ֆիլմը: :Blush:  Թյուրիմացաբար կարծում էի, որ չի ուզի կրոնական թեմատիկայով ֆիլմ դիտել, չնայած ինչ որ չափով աթեիստական էլ ա: Ուրախ եմ, որ բացի Sky-ից, Արտակն էլ, Վերան էլ շատ են հավանել: :Yes:  Ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ անհնար ա չհավանել՝ համենայն դեպս մի լաավ չծիծաղել ողջ ֆիլմի ընթացքում: :Lol2:  Բացի հումորից, բոլոր դերասանները էնքա՜ն լավ են խաղում: PK-ը չռած աչքերով, Ջակուն (քիչ էր մնում Ջադու գրեի :Lol2:  ) հրաշալի դերով, համուհոտով, քյաչյալը իր ողջ «հմայքով ու գայթակղությամբ» ու մյուսները: Կարելի ա էլի ու էլի նայել ֆիլմը: :Yes:

----------

Sky (06.03.2017)

----------


## ivy

Կինոսանտա 5՞  :Smile:

----------

Նիկեա (26.04.2019)

----------


## Progart

> Կինոսանտա 5՞


միանշանակ ++++

----------

Նիկեա (26.04.2019)

----------


## Նիկեա

էս սանտաներից մոտս արդեն ամանորյա տրամադրություն ա։  :Jpit:  ես էլ եմ խաղում  :Jpit:

----------

Progart (26.04.2019)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գրանցեք  :Jpit:  Բայց եկեք ինչ-որ սահմանափակում մտցնենք՝ կամ ինչ-որ ժանրի ֆիլմեր մենակ ընտրենք, կամ ինչ-որ տասնամյակի, կամ ինչ-որ տարածաշրջանի (Եվրոպա, Ասիա, Ֆրանսիա․․․)))

----------

Jarre (26.04.2019)

----------


## ivy

Ես չեմ վարում, ուղղակի ասում էի՝ անենք  :Smile: 
Ո՞վ հավես ունի անցկացնելու:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կարաք ուղարկեք ինձ, բայց իմ կինոն ես եմ ինձ ընտրելու  :Jpit:  Թեման դուք առաջարկեք  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Կարաք ուղարկեք ինձ, բայց իմ կինոն ես եմ ինձ ընտրելու  Թեման դուք առաջարկեք


Թեմա բացի՝ Կինոսանտա 5, էնտեղ կորոշենք, չնայած իմ կարծիքով պետք չի կոնկրետ թեմա  :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

Հմմմ :Think:  Տեսնենք ո՞նց են իրադարձությունները զարգանալու, ի՞նչ կինոթեմա է ընտրվելու՝ գուցեև միանամ: :Rolleyes:

----------


## մարիօ

Ես էլ եմ խաղում 
Թեման միգուցե ասիական կինոներ լի՞նեն, կամ եվրոպական փախած արտհաուսներ։ 

Sent from my HTC One X10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մի քանի առաջարկներ, քվեարկեք պոտենցիալ մասնակիցներով ու թեման ըստ ձայների մեծամասնության կբացեմ՝

1․ Sci-fi
2․ Սարսափ
3․ Մյուզիքլ
4․ Կատակերգություն
5․ Պատմական/պատերազմական
6․ Ֆրանսիական կինո
7․ Իտալական կինո
8․ Իսպանական ու լատինամերիկյան կինո
9. Ասիական կինո (կամ մենակ Չինաստան, Կորեա, Ճապոնիա)
10․ Վատ կինո (Imdb ռեյտինգը 4-ից ոչ բարձր կինոներ, ուրախ կանցնի  :Jpit:  )
11․ Ցանկացած տասնամյակ՝ 90-ականներ, 80-ականներ և այլն

Եթե մի քիչ ավելի սպեցիֆիկ սանտա անենք, կառաջարկեի նաև սյուրռեալիզմ ու 40-ականներ տարբերակները  :Jpit:

----------

մարիօ (26.04.2019), Նիկեա (26.04.2019)

----------


## մարիօ

> Մի քանի առաջարկներ, քվեարկեք պոտենցիալ մասնակիցներով ու թեման ըստ ձայների մեծամասնության կբացեմ՝
> 
> 1․ Sci-fi
> 2․ Սարսափ
> 3․ Մյուզիքլ
> 4․ Կատակերգություն
> 5․ Պատմական/պատերազմական
> 6․ Ֆրանսիական կինո
> 7․ Իտալական կինո
> ...


Ես քվեարկում եմ Ասիական կինոյի կամ 60-ականների օգտին։ 

Sent from my HTC One X10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Smokie

Ես կքվեարկեի երևի իտալական կատակերգամյուզիքլի օգտին: :Jpit:

----------


## Նիկեա

վատ կինո  :Jpit:  կամ ասիական կամ վատ ու ասիական

----------


## Progart

ֆրանսիական կամ 60֊ականներ։

----------


## Smokie

Մենակ թե կինոների ընտրության համար ավելի շատ ժամանակ տրվի է՛լի, քան ամսի 28-ը: :Jpit:  :Blush:

----------


## Յոհաննես

աաաաա դե,նենց բան լինի,որ շատ մարդ մասնակցի։
2000֊ականներ կամ մեր օրեր  :Wink:

----------

Progart (27.04.2019)

----------


## Thom

Այվիի հետ համաձայն եմ։ Ժող, թեմաներով սահմանափակելու իմաստը ո՞րն ա։ Ուղղակի թող ամեն մեկը ուղարկի նենց ֆիլմ, որը արժանի ա համարում դիտելու ու խորհուրդ տալու։ Ինչ-որ լիմիտներ դնելով՝ քցելու եք ֆիլմերի ընդհանուր որակը։

----------

Cassiopeia (27.04.2019), Smokie (27.04.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Սրանից եմ ուզում

----------

Quyr Qery (01.12.2019)

----------

